# Can anyone help these animals??....



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Naughty me has been looking on gumtree again!!

This one makes my blood boil!! The cage doesnt seem big enough and knowing Degu's need specialist owning to be giving them free to good home annoys me....

2 male Degu's Free to good home in Aberdare, Rhondda Cynon Taf | Small Furries for Sale | Gumtree.com

This one I would love to help myself but my mum will NOT let me have rats BOOOOOOOOOO This person seems really desperate and after recently looking after my sick nan I know how much stress it can put you under without having the added complication of trying to find a new home for your pets...

FREE - 4 rats and cage. in Llanederyn, Cardiff | Small Furries for Sale | Gumtree.com


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

this is way i stay away from gumtree now and why i have 19 rats lol 

I would but i pushed oh with my last 4 rats i doubt i could push him again plus im in plymouth  

the degu's i have no clue over either, gorgeous little animals but not a scooby on how to look after them


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Ive just let my friend know about the rats as his housemate has rats. As far as the goos go Im stumped as to who might be able to rehome them who knows enough about them poor things I see these getting into the wrong hands!!


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

Poor things  I love rats but I'm allergic to them


----------



## kat04kt (Sep 11, 2011)

Bump - just want people to read and see this. 

I can't help I'm afraid - but hopefully someone can. 
xx


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

I wish I could help but unfortunately not. I'll mention the Degu's to YSA but they'll probably say no as they're already slightly above numbers after a few emergency rescues.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2012)

Too far for me to help


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

I have just emailed the woman about this ad

2 young rats for sale, with cage in High Heaton, Newcastle | Small Furries for Sale | Gumtree.com

They are literally just down the road from me. Hope she responds


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

I have sorted a home for the rats but I dont know anyone who knows how to own degus properly so I wouldnt ask anyone to take them on that I know. Atleast I have made it so the rats have got a good home and in actual fact the person who is taking them on has a lone rat due to the death of its friend so it will be hopefully five happy rats instead of just four


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2012)

chrisd said:


> I have just emailed the woman about this ad
> 
> 2 young rats for sale, with cage in High Heaton, Newcastle | Small Furries for Sale | Gumtree.com
> 
> They are literally just down the road from me. Hope she responds


I hope they respond 
I will say after looking at the add bare in mind that you will most probably have to cover the shelves in the cage. What they are describing sounds like a Critter3 cage which has metal shelves.
Personally I would just throw that cage in the bin, but I do know some people use them with covered shelves, I just hate those cages with a passion lol


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Is that because they can't walk on the metal grids?


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2012)

chrisd said:


> Is that because they can't walk on the metal grids?


Metal shelves encourage bumble foot.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Metal shelves encourage bumble foot.


Thought so. It looks like a really big cage though so I might just cover them as I don't think 4 would fit in my current cage


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2012)

chrisd said:


> Thought so. It looks like a really big cage though so I might just cover them as I don't think 4 would fit in my current cage


They are tall, but not big IMO, what cage do you have right now? (sorry can't remember)


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

I think its the ferplast furet plus, judging by images on google


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2012)

chrisd said:


> I think its the ferplast furet plus, judging by images on google


What your cage is the furet?


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Yeah, sorry wasn't very clear there


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2012)

chrisd said:


> Yeah, sorry wasn't very clear there


The furet plus can house 4 rats at a push, but you'll be better off getting a bigger cage for 4 rats.


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Talking of the furet plus cage can it be modified to attach another cage to it to increase the size?

The furet plus cage is the one coming with these four rats that I have sorted a home out for, the person already has a large cage for a lone rat and will want to do intros and get them as a whole group but obviously the cage is not big enough for five rats hence wondering about modifications??


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2012)

Kittenfostermummy said:


> Talking of the furet plus cage can it be modified to attach another cage to it to increase the size?
> 
> The furet plus cage is the one coming with these four rats that I have sorted a home out for, the person already has a large cage for a lone rat and will want to do intros and get them as a whole group but obviously the cage is not big enough for five rats hence wondering about modifications??


I don't see any reason why it can't be expanded


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> I don't see any reason why it can't be expanded


How do you expand them?


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2012)

chrisd said:


> How do you expand them?


By adding another cage onto it and securing with cable ties I guess


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh....

Here I was expecting some great trick of the trade


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2012)

haha sorry to disappoint


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

The fancy rats forum has a section where u can show off your cages and lots of people have made a furet tower. Pics included.

My friend has the critter 3 she uses Lino on the floor.
And some people take the shelves out and use ferplast ones instead.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I have two abodes on top of each other it's easy to
Do as it has hollow tubes we just used screws to hold it in place and meshed the large gap as it was one big cage but I recently put the middle back in so it's a spilt cage with a whole one side so they can get up and down 

But yeah asking as your rats arent chewers cable ties are fine to use


----------

